# US leader and religion



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just posting this out of political interest. I didn't know the U.S. Leader was so entrenched in this faith.

Thoughts? I guess I should pay more attention. These clips valid? Is there an agenda behind it that is twisting partial clips to single thought?

I guess I understand now some of the angst I've seen on the board.

God bless.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is edited together with statements he has made since he occupied our house. he is a died in the wool, card carrying Muslim, a pretender, a traitor, and a criminal


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This is edited together with statements he has made since he occupied our house. he is a died in the wool, card carrying Muslim, a pretender, a traitor, and a criminal


Don't hold back - tell me how you really feel!

So I take it that the first strike is the lie. The second is the faith he lied about. The fact he doubled the deficit. Obamacare ain't nothing like canadian health care. I just went to the dentist for an hour of work and a check up and didn't pay a dime. I haven't had to pay out of pocket for glasses or contacts since I've been working. I pay a $2-$6 dispensing fee on all prescriptions.

What got me was around 6 minute mark when he bows to the Muslim king. As far as I can remember the U.S. Leader has always sold himself as the most powerful man on earth.

I understand why you all feel like you do. I really do. The U.S. And Canada were founded on Christian values and beliefs. The Lord's Prayer is still said after the national anthem here if you don't like it your allowed to stand in the hall and say your own. Are the schools down there still saying the Lord's Prayer?

If a leader has to lie about his religion we can only assume it's the same underlying principle all liars are guilty of. They know that the truth isn't acceptable.

Saw some video on Hollywood and katt Williams. Same sorta thing. Those with the power to make you have you do vile and humiliating things to amuse them. Wonder if the power game in U.S. Political circuit is guilty of the same. And this clown was willing to do it. Without doubt the leadership is corrupt to the core.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its pretty apparent who he is and what he believes.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Its pretty apparent who he is and what he believes.


Was it apparent before he was re-elected?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

First off, I voted against Obama, twice.

But personally I don't care about his religion. That's his personal business, and really we never even had the right to even ask. It's none of our business, and realy when you consider the amoral men who have been elected to that post, the entire question is pointless. Anyone planning to run for President will start showing up at church 5 or so years before their election bid. Running for the office isn;t a snap decision, they have been molding their entire career for that moment, and they will tell the press whatever it takes to get elected.

And Obama can really only take a budget deficit hit for Obama care. From what I've seen, the Tea Party has completely obfuscated Obama for the last 7 years. He hasn't gotten anything passed besides Obamacare and the credit card reform. He has no clout, no power, and congress has done nothing for 7 years just to make the dems look bad (which actually seems to have worked very well so far.)


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Obama is washed up. He ain't even worth the keystrokes it takes to write this post.
I want a refund.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> First off, I voted against Obama, twice.
> 
> But personally I don't care about his religion. That's his personal business, and really we never even had the right to even ask. It's none of our business, and realy when you consider the amoral men who have been elected to that post, the entire question is pointless. Anyone planning to run for President will start showing up at church 5 or so years before their election bid. Running for the office isn;t a snap decision, they have been molding their entire career for that moment, and they will tell the press whatever it takes to get elected.
> 
> And Obama can really only take a budget deficit hit for Obama care. From what I've seen, the Tea Party has completely obfuscated Obama for the last 7 years. He hasn't gotten anything passed besides Obamacare and the credit card reform. He has no clout, no power, and congress has done nothing for 7 years just to make the dems look bad (which actually seems to have worked very well so far.)


Baloney. The DEMOCRATS had been the majority party in the U.S. Senate during Obama's first SIX YEARS in office. The REPUBLICANS (not the "Tea Party") did not become the majority party in the U.S. Senate until January of THIS YEAR.

The DEMOCRATS also were the majority party in the U.S. House during Obama's first two years in office, from 2009 to 2011. The REPUBLICANS have been the majority party since 2011.

What exactly would you have Congress do when the President has had MINIMAL dialogue with the Republicans, refuses to compromise on ANY of his left wing agendas, constantly threatens to veto any and all legislation passed by the Republicans, and plays the blame game at every opportunity?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

He's neither. What religion is it when you are in love with yourself?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Narcissism is what I was going to say. I checked the definition to be sure that is what one of his problems are. Then I read the definition of Egocentrism and that led me to absolutism. Hmmmm I think he suffers from a multitude of personality disorders.



> Although egocentrism and narcissism appear similar, they are not the same. A person who is egocentric believes they are the center of attention, like a narcissist, but does not receive gratification by one's own admiration. A narcissist is a person whose ego is greatly influenced by the approval of others while an egotist is not. Similarly, egocentrism and absolutism appear to be the same but are not.
> 
> Egocentrism and absolutism differ in the sense that an egotist's opinion must always allow everything to center around themselves, while an absolutist can form an opinion that does not center themselves, yet believes their idea and opinion is non contest.


If religion isn't important then why do so many people make such a big deal if a Mormon or Catholic are running? Would you elect an atheist?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> First off, I voted against Obama, twice.
> 
> But personally I don't care about his religion. That's his personal business, and really we never even had the right to even ask. It's none of our business, and realy when you consider the amoral men who have been elected to that post, the entire question is pointless. Anyone planning to run for President will start showing up at church 5 or so years before their election bid. Running for the office isn;t a snap decision, they have been molding their entire career for that moment, and they will tell the press whatever it takes to get elected.
> 
> And Obama can really only take a budget deficit hit for Obama care. From what I've seen, the Tea Party has completely obfuscated Obama for the last 7 years. He hasn't gotten anything passed besides Obamacare and the credit card reform. He has no clout, no power, and congress has done nothing for 7 years just to make the dems look bad (which actually seems to have worked very well so far.)


Wrong. We have every reason and right to know what drives a man who wants to be the president of the country.

The first chief justice of the U.S. supreme court knew what he was saying when he stated, "Providence has given our people the choice of their rulers, and it is the duty, as well as privilege and interest, of a Christian nation to select and prefer Christians for their rulers." It would be expected that such men would be more inclined to understand the rights and liberties endowed us by our Creator and protect those rights. It isn't a stretch of reason for the observant to look at Muslim countries and realize Islam isn't geared to protect those rights and liberties that are held dear to us.

No, the fact that we have not been more critical of a man's core beliefs has not served us well. Claiming it means nothing at all is worse.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Now I have to throw a wrench into the gears and ask

Why has God put Obama in the position he is in?

* Let everyone be subject to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. 
~ Romans 13:1

Jesus answered [speaking to Pilate], "You would have no power over me if it were not given to you from above."
~John 19:11

By me kings reign&#8230;
~Proverbs 8:15

&#8230;he removes kings, and sets up kings&#8230;
~Daniel 2:21

Then God removed Saul and made David their king&#8230;
~Acts 13:22

No one&#8230; can exalt themselves. It is God who judges: He brings one down, he exalts another.
~Psalms 75:6-7

&#8230;the Most High has power over human kingdoms. He gives them to whomever he wishes.
~ Daniel 4:17*

So Obama is king ooops I mean President because God has allowed it - For what purpose?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What Denton said!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

On the lighter side ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The current occupant of the White House was not vested by our so called free press. In fact the vast bulk actively promoted stories that would help, suppress those that would harm and aggressively attack those who opposed. If the public would have paid attention early in the democratic primary of 2007, he stated pretty much what he wanted to do. Later he moved to the center and with the lap dog press he was not called on his real agenda. Anyone who tried was immediately called a racist by the press core.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Was it apparent before he was re-elected?


Many people knew what he was prior to his 2012 re-election but more (possibly) knew yet didn't care. Just promise them free stuff and they vote for you.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Many people knew what he was prior to his 2012 re-election but more (possibly) knew yet didn't care. Just promise them free stuff and they vote for you.


This country was sold out for free phones.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> This country was sold out for free phones.


Yes, that and the promise of...free" health care, more "free" food, "free" housing, the "freedom" to riot, loot and destruct should something happen in your neighborhood that you do not agree with our even know the truth, the promise that the government would take from the evil rich and give to those who "deserve it"....and much much more.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This is edited together with statements he has made since he occupied our house. he is a died in the wool, card carrying Muslim, a pretender, a traitor, and a criminal


He is the spawn of Lucifer, and he will rot in hell


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The current occupant of the White House was not vested by our so called free press. In fact the vast bulk actively promoted stories that would help, suppress those that would harm and aggressively attack those who opposed. If the public would have paid attention early in the democratic primary of 2007, he stated pretty much what he wanted to do. Later he moved to the center and with the lap dog press he was not called on his real agenda. Anyone who tried was immediately called a racist by the press core.


Vetted - 
To appraise, verify, or check for accuracy, authenticity, validity, etc.:
An expert vetted the manuscript before publication.

unless you mean he has not been put into a straight jacket VESTED


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hard to beat Santa Clause! Most knew who he was before elected. It was hard to hide. He was, and still is a socialist. He was, and still is a Muslim, He was, and still is a man of limited knowledge on how the world works and how the world really is. He was, and still is a community organizer who has no clue what he is doing. Yet, the uninformed, The biased, the young idealistic low information voter, elected him twice. The scary part? That same voter base is still out there, still uninformed, and still idealistic, and are ready to vote again.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Wrong. We have every reason and right to know what drives a man who wants to be the president of the country.
> 
> The *first chief justice of the U.S. supreme court* knew what he was saying when he stated, "Providence has given our people the choice of their rulers, and it is the duty, as well as privilege and interest,* of a Christian nation to select and prefer Christians for their rulers.*" It would be expected that such men would be more inclined to understand the rights and liberties endowed us by our Creator and protect those rights. It isn't a stretch of reason for the observant to look at Muslim countries and realize Islam isn't geared to protect those rights and liberties that are held dear to us.
> 
> No, the fact that we have not been more critical of a man's core beliefs has not served us well. Claiming it means nothing at all is worse.


That is wrong in so many ways.

First off, that was the first supreme court, a thousand years ago. In the years since then we had an epiphany and realized that his very assertion was unconstitutional (along with other vast tracts of law including civil rights.) You are saying that *Americans have a right to make damned sure that ONLY Christians get into office*. We, the people who fled religious persecution, we the people who founded a nation where church and government are separate in both principle and law. What you are saying is patently in opposition of the very precepts of Americana. You will call yourself a patriot, yet you advocate unAmerican practices.

I got no love for Obama, but his religion is his personal business. In fact I don't even believe he has one. He's an intellectual, and those guys are usually atheists. God is illogical to smart people. If he attended, it was prolly just for the kids and career.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> That is wrong in so many ways.
> 
> First off, that was the first supreme court, a thousand years ago. In the years since then we had an epiphany and realized that his very assertion was unconstitutional (along with other vast tracts of law including civil rights.) You are saying that *Americans have a right to make damned sure that ONLY Christians get into office*. We, the people who fled religious persecution, we the people who founded a nation where church and government are separate in both principle and law. What you are saying is patently in opposition of the very precepts of Americana. You will call yourself a patriot, yet you advocate unAmerican practices.
> 
> I got no love for Obama, but his religion is his personal business. In fact I don't even believe he has one. He's an intellectual, and those guys are usually atheists. God is illogical to smart people. If he attended, it was prolly just for the kids and career.


This topic is very interesting to me as we are greatly effected by what the U.S. Does economically. We sell lots of stuff to the U.S. We buy lots of stuff. At disgustingly inflated prices but that's for a different time and place. This guy has lied about so much and as an outsider it's not hard to see how rotten this guy has been. I try not to be offensive but talking political will always upset someone.

I've not liked any prez from Clinton on. Like rotten says where he parks his car is his business. But he lied. When did things break down so far with us as a race that we allow liars to lie and accept it and then carry on while they create so much suffering. Oh. Because it's over "there" and not here. Only I think that's changing. And it will be to late to start caring.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Now I have to throw a wrench into the gears and ask
> 
> Why has God put Obama in the position he is in?
> 
> ...


Punishment


----------

